# Sidelight lamp replacement



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi,
I need to replace a bulb on the rear high sidelight of my Swift Sundance (lifestyle)530l 2002.
The one at the top near to the roof at the rear. 
Have tried giving it a tug but dont want to get too carried away and cause any damage.What is the secret ???
So over to you guys that "can" and "have".
Any information will be helpful. 
Martin

ps I posted this on swiftalk and didnt get one reply,obviously I went to the wrong forum first !!!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you have any luck Martin?


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Bill,
As of yet no luck.
One suggestion was to upload a photo of the offending item.
Meant to do that at the weekend as we were out in "her" overnight at St Ouens,but forgot.
Will do it next time I visit "her".
Take Care
Martin


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Try this thread Bill. My problem has been solved by some of the fine people on this forum.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-116903-.html


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

our 98 model sundance as a rubber surround with a lip on. the rear top lens just pushes in and and the rubber lip helped over the final bit of plastic red lens..


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank you both for your help.
Will look closer and try Buffalo Bills method.
Would imagine it would be the same fitting
Will keep you posted.
Martin


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Thans to you both.
Thanks in particular to Bill..........lamp replacement was the same as his.
Martin


----------

